# URGENT! Need a good Nanny/Maid



## Ad1976 (Oct 2, 2012)

HELP! Where can we find a good Nanny/Maid urgently? We have interviewed over 20 and all have been rubbish! We need a caring, honest person who is great with young children and someone who has worked with a Western family. Any recommendations would be very welcome.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Ad1976 said:


> HELP! Where can we find a good Nanny/Maid urgently? We have interviewed over 20 and all have been rubbish! We need a caring, honest person who is great with young children and someone who has worked with a Western family. Any recommendations would be very welcome.


Are you looking to sponsor or use an agency? Do you want a maid or a nanny ? 
There is a huge difference between a housemaid and a qualified nanny from a reputable training school. The two should not be confused.


----------



## Ad1976 (Oct 2, 2012)

We are looking to sponser a live in Nanny come Maid preferably someone who has worked with a family in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ad1976 said:


> HELP! Where can we find a good Nanny/Maid urgently? We have interviewed over 20 and all have been rubbish! We need a caring, honest person who is great with young children and someone who has worked with a Western family. Any recommendations would be very welcome.


We found ours through the classified section of another expat website.
Our maid was previuosly sponsored by a western family - who gave her a good reference.
We spoke to other potential maids - but it is certainly difficult to find a good one and you certainly worry when you read and hear the horror stories of maids abusing kids, absconding, carrying on with the gardener etc!!!
It seems that most maids would prefer to work for western families - as we seem to pay them more and treat them fairly!!

Cheers
Steve


----------

